# tim and rich



## progressivetactics (Apr 15, 2004)

Well guys, you did it again.
Made the magazine.

I guess i'm not that suprised that you made black belt magazine, but Tae Kwon Do times was a bit of a shocker!

June, 2004 issue of Black Belt magazine talks about the fund raising efforts for Marissa Marks, and mentions how through the internet you guys heard about it and came out to help raise money.  

Thank you again, Very much for all you have done, and i look foward to seeing you both again soon.

bb


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Apr 15, 2004)

:asian:


----------



## Cruentus (Apr 15, 2004)

Wow man!  :ultracool Good goin' guys!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 15, 2004)

Thank You.

Can we get an update on Miss Marks?

 :asian:


----------



## Guro Harold (Apr 15, 2004)

Tim, Rich: 
artyon:  :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Apr 15, 2004)

That's great!


----------



## progressivetactics (Apr 16, 2004)

Below is a cut/paste post he (marissa's father-Craig) put on our message board at Progressive Tactics.  It is from April 4th.  He updated it again on April 8th as 'improving' but this particular set back was worse then normal.

------------------
Hello.
Once again it is time to update everoyone interested on Marissa.
Unfortunately this time the news isnt all that great. After a period of time completely seizure free that had actually set a record for the longest period without mediation and without seizures, Marissa slipped into the worst bout of epileptic activity she has seen ever. It has been a week, and at one point, she was seizing every hour betweenten and twenty to the hour--just like clockwork.

Her mother and I are at a loss, and have gone back to trying an old diet treatment. It has had some succss, her daylight time seems to be seizure free, but at night they return. We are frustrated and feel like we are running out of options, but we are not giving up.

Thak you all again for your concern. She is a special little girl, and a hell of a fighter, and I have no doubt that this too shall pass. Its just tough in the meantime.

Peace.

--------------------
Rissaroo (marissa) is still fighting the good fight, and everyone still believes in her.  She has outlived all predictions the doctors have given her.  She continues to be an inspiration. 
Jen Marks, Marissa's mother, is currently doing a fund raiser selling some specialty foods she is making.  NOW- I tease them all the time about being Vegans and eating tree bark, but the stuff she makes is no Tree bark, and some of it is actually VERY GOOD!
If anyone would like info on what foods are available, updates on Marissa, send well wishes, or to contact Craig Marks, please come by Progressive Tactics message board and drop a line.
http://pub41.bravenet.com/forum/3516627125/

Thanks to everyone who has listened to this, and helped out, prayed, or supported anyone who has gone through troubles like this.  It is nice to know we are not alone!  

Again, a personal Special thank you to Datu Hartman and Guro Rich Parsons.
Their volunteering to help out was Really inspirational to alot of people, and made a believer out of me!  I have really made some good friends because of them and learned ALOT.  Thank you gentlemen.  I truly am grateful!

bb


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Apr 16, 2004)

progressivetactics said:
			
		

> Again, a personal Special thank you to Datu Hartman and Guro Rich Parsons.
> Their volunteering to help out was Really inspirational to alot of people, and made a believer out of me!  I have really made some good friends because of them and learned ALOT.  Thank you gentlemen.  I truly am grateful!
> 
> bb




 :asian:


----------



## Seigi (Apr 17, 2004)

Thank-you Both for all you've done. It was an honor to be there.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 17, 2004)

Seigi said:
			
		

> Thank-you Both for all you've done. It was an honor to be there.



It was a Privilege to be invited into Marissa's Life and others who care and share with her life.

I read the update by Master Bill Barker. This made me sad and upset to hear about the recent down turn.

Craig (* Marissa's Father *) is a very nice guy, all those who showed up were friendly and ready to learn and share and support.

Thank You for the oppurtunity.
 :asian:


----------



## Cruentus (Apr 19, 2004)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Craig (* Marissa's Father *) is a very nice guy, all those who showed up were friendly and ready to learn and share and support.
> 
> :asian:



I second that. I had the chance to work with him at the seminar. He is a very good guy!  :uhyeah:


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 2, 2004)

progressivetactics said:
			
		

> Well guys, you did it again.
> Made the magazine.
> 
> I guess i'm not that suprised that you made black belt magazine, but Tae Kwon Do times was a bit of a shocker!
> ...




Master Barker,

You forgot to mention that Lisa McManus and Steve Legghio donated aportion of their seminar procedes as well.

And once again the kick-a-thon that raised $2,000, with the star being 11 year old Matt Dancer. 


To help or contact Craig, Marissa's Father you may do so at the following:

Craig Marks
P.O. Box 150076
Grand Rapids Michigan 49515-0076 

or

Makweiwu@aol.com

 :asian:


----------



## progressivetactics (May 3, 2004)

You are correct sir. 
I apologize for leaving them out of this post!

Everyone that has contributed through participation in the events, donations via paypal, snail mail, or in person, Bought food from Jen's back sale, or prayer...  I thank you very much!

The community is strong because of people like you!

bb


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 20, 2004)

An Update on Young Marissa Here

Craig, sorry to hear about the down turn. 


As to Arnis training, keep talking and working to/with Bill and it will come around. The attention deficit will be better after time. Just keep doing things, and eventually it will get better.

:asian:


----------

